# Giant Danio Compatibility.



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, the danios should be just fine with the tetras. I don't see what the roblem would be. What size tank do you have, and how many fish are already in it? The compatibility issue may lie in overloading your tank. 

Also, make sure your tank is well-covered. I used to have a pair of giant danios until they jumped...


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

The tank is a 90 gallon. I currently have 6 Black skirt tetra's, and 50 Neon tetra's, and 8 cory's. I have eggcrate as my top, it should hold them in.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, you ought to be fine with some danios then. Or if you're really looking for color, you might look into some of the rainbows, particularly the Australian, Praecox, Turquoise, or Red Irian. They'll all swim in that same range also, and are a bit brighter colored than the danios. A little more pricey, but very interesting fish as well.


----------



## Blown 346 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have wanted Bosemani Rainbows for awhile now, but like you said the price. Out here by me they want $8 a fish. I would like to have a small school just dont have that kind of money for fish right now unfortunatly.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Giant Danios swim mostly at the top and your other fish swim mostly in the middle. They are very peaceful but rambuctious and sometimes chase other fish without harm.

Not sure about the black skirts, those are nasty fish, I´m surprised you don´t have problems with the neons and the black skirts..


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i have black skirts a giant danio and neons. the black skirts stay in hiding most of the time because the danio is like a great white looking for food and nips at every one. if you want to see your black skirts school dont get giant danio's i want to get rid of mine.


----------



## 287dalhousie (Jun 10, 2018)

Blown 346 said:


> I want to add some more color and fill in my tank with some mid to top level swimmers.
> 
> I currently have Neon tetra's and Black skirt tetra's. I was looking at possibly getting a few Giant Danios to fill in my void with the tank. I remember my mom having these years ago, and they were always fun to watch.
> 
> ...


I have some small danios that were fine with neon tetras but i had 1 giant danio(4") and he ate all of my tetras plus other small fish.I finally figured out it was him so i took him out of the tank and now everything is much calmer.I had him in a 55g with tetras and barbs ,gouramis,1 angel fish.If you like your tetras dont get a giant danio.


----------

